# 11 dpo bfp!!!! :D



## kazine

I just caved and took another test... Even though I'd had a lot to drink and it isn't exactly first thing in the morning...

and...

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/kazine/TTC/2012-06-25220137.jpg

It's only my first cycle TTC, and I just came off the pill too! I'm a very very lucky gal!

A very excited Kaz!!!! x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Nicely done! Congratulations! :happydance:​


----------



## Apple111

Congrats hon xx


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## kobrinfamily

Congrats I was looking at the names you had and if I ever have a girl I want too name here Leili-Rose :D


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!!


----------



## iwantpeace

Aww hun, I just read your TTC blog - I recommend going out and getting a clear blue digital - that will give you a definite answer xx

Best of luck xox


----------



## JadeBaby75

Congrats :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## kazine

Got a :bfn: this morning and this afternoon! :( My proper testing day is tomorrow so hopefully I'll get a :bfp: confirmation tomorrow! Praying it wasn't a blue-dye false positive :sad2:

Kaz x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Aw, I hope it wasn't a nasty blue evap! Best of luck to you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Apple111

Omg how frustrating good luck hon.. Did u use clear blue xx


----------



## kazine

Yeah I did. I've got a clearblue and a pink dye for tomorrow morning. FX'd.

Kaz x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

FX!! I'll be checking back tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## kazine

Thank you :]

Kaz x


----------



## iwantpeace

I'll be checking back here tomorrow as well! FX'd for your :BFP:


----------



## kazine

Took two HPTs, both negative :sad2:

Still no sign of AF though, hoping and praying I'm just one of the late testers!!

Kaz x


----------



## nikkie122

I just found out yesterday at 11 dpo that I was pregnant!! Congrats!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

kazine said:


> Took two HPTs, both negative :sad2:
> 
> Still no sign of AF though, hoping and praying I'm just one of the late testers!!
> 
> Kaz x

Ah, well you definitely aren't out yet! Good luck with the next tests!! 

STAY AWAY AF :af: ​


----------



## Caitlin.

I'm sorry.
Good luck hun! :D
:dust:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Any updates hun? Have you tested again yet? :hugs:​


----------



## kazine

My test this morning was negative. I've worked out that my period is about 2 days late though, so fingers crossed. I'm not gonna test any more I'm just gonna wait a few more days and then if no AF, I'll see a doctor or test again.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

kazine said:


> My test this morning was negative. I've worked out that my period is about 2 days late though, so fingers crossed. I'm not gonna test any more I'm just gonna wait a few more days and then if no AF, I'll see a doctor or test again.

:af: Late is promising! 
I'll keep everything crossed that your bfp is just days away!


----------



## iwantpeace

Hey hun, any updates?


----------



## kazine

Only that AF is now (I think) 3 days late. :)

Kaz x


----------



## iwantpeace

Good stuff! hope it stays that way and you get a nice BFP soon


----------



## kazine

God I've got some woman on tumblr telling me that my BFP was clearly a negative, that my ridiculous amounts of symptoms mean nothing, and that I'm probably not pregnant. Think she's just jealous because she is having fertility issues. God keep your nose out of my life omg. 

Kaz x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

kazine said:


> God I've got some woman on tumblr telling me that my BFP was clearly a negative, that my ridiculous amounts of symptoms mean nothing, and that I'm probably not pregnant. Think she's just jealous because she is having fertility issues. God keep your nose out of my life omg.
> 
> Kaz x

:saywhat: what a rude woman. I'm sorry she is speaking to you that way.
I know that blue dye are known for their evaps, but you're late on af and there is definitely a line on that test... so I say she needs to keep her mouth shut if she doesn't have something nice or supportive to say. Or at least say what she said more tactfully.
Anyway, fingers crossed for your bfp! :hugs:​


----------



## kazine

Thank you sunshine :hugs:

Kaz x


----------



## Tetkoski

Good luck!! I hope to read more good news!


----------



## Apple111

Good luck hon x


----------



## kazine

Still no AF! :) :) :happydance:

Kaz x


----------



## Apple111

Why don't you do a clear blue hon , im sure it's driving u mad ..hugs.. N boo to the lady giving u grief .. That's not very suportive n that's why we are here... We are all going through difficult times..i hope we all, including that lady get our babies soon x


----------



## kazine

I've got 10 pink dyes in the post! Just gonna wait 'til they arrive and hope my hCG levels will be high enough by the time they get here! :D

Kaz x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

:happydance: stay away witch :af:

Looking forward to seeing your tests!!


----------



## kazine

Thanks! So do I!!

Kaz x


----------



## twilightgeek

i hope i'm as lucky as you! congrats!!!!


----------



## Just_Dream

Congrats x :flower:


----------



## kazine

Not sure if this is a :bfp: or not. 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/kazine/IMG_1009.jpg

Anyone that's taken any of these tests knows that there is a bit at the bottom that you can pull off... I couldn't see this line unless I pulled the bottom bit off... But when I did pull it off the line was pretty obvious.

What do you all think?

Kaz x


----------



## nikkie122

Looks like a BFP to me..


----------



## kazine

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kaz x


----------



## iwantpeace

Hi Hun,

I don't want to discourage you, but I take the same type of tests and there is always a dye line at the tip that can only be seen when you pull off the top...it's where the urine accumulates. I think for those tests the lines should be closer together.

I'm no expert though and I really hope it's the BFP you have been waiting for!!! Why don't you just go get one of those clear blue that gives you a 'pregnant', 'not pregnant' - it will forsure pick up your hCG levels at this point along?

Good luck xox


----------



## kazine

I've got some proper pink dye tests in the post so I'm gonna take one of those when they get here :]

Kaz x


----------



## iwantpeace

Hoping and praying for you hun!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: !!!


----------



## kazine

You're right :( just got the BF to take one and the same thing happened :(

Kaz x


----------



## iwantpeace

i'm sorry hun, but as long as AF is missing, you're still in the game xox :hugs:


----------



## kazine

I'm bleeding a bit :( don't know if it's AF but :(

Kaz x


----------



## iwantpeace

:hugs: FX'd for you honey


----------



## Apple111

Hi hon, I've done those tests before as well And my lines were closer together 2 Really hope it's bfp.. It also took a while to get bfp on one of those but clear blue just said pregnant straight away.. It was about another week after that I got bfp on test strips so even of it doesn't show bfp on strip ur not out of the game.. Hope witch stays away xx


----------



## kazine

AF arrived today :( Guess that clearblue was a false positive. *******s.

Kaz x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Awww im so sorry hun!! :hugs:

Lots of luck next cycle!


----------



## Apple111

Bloody el that's horrible.. What a rollercoaster xx good luck next month hon..


----------



## iwantpeace

Good luck next month hun!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats hun x


----------

